# Mankato Morel Buyer Needs Morels



## mikefishhunt (May 14, 2015)

Hello, I need only freshly picked morels and willing to pay $25.00 per pound.
I can meet you in Mankato MN most days.

Email, text or call Mike 507-720-8145
[email protected]


----------



## mikefishhunt (May 14, 2015)

Mankato buyer found a picker. No more need for Morels. Thank you Morel.com


----------

